# Dredge farm pond



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I have a 50 year old farm pond that has 4-6 feet of muck on bottom and looking to dredge it. Anyone by chance know of a company that is reasonable to dredge a pond? 

As of right now looks like I will be renting a dredge and would be willing to help fellow OGFers out if they need a pond dredged in the Columbus area.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats a great offer. plus you could get help with the rental fee.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

google pond dredging ,some time back I read theres a company that does this by sucking up the muck and returning the water. might be cheaper than renting ,and all the fuss.


----------

